# Co2 diffuser or inline reactor?



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I just got a pressurized co2 system but forgot all about the diffusion method . So, what is the best way? A rhinox 5000 diffuser or an inline attached to my Marineland canister filter? I have a 55 gallon, 3.5 wpg tank.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

diffuser can be less efficient but personally I like the look of it and the bubbles shooting out...


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

I vote for inline diffuser like boyu CD-01. There are other brand as well. Picture below is just an example

Picture link directly from google


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

At this size for aquarium, I would had choose to use an active reactor. Something like Dupla 400 or Dennerle Cycloturbo, I use the last one. I believe that an diffuser is to small for that aquarium.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Shad0w said:


> I vote for inline diffuser like boyu CD-01. There are other brand as well. Picture below is just an example
> 
> Picture link directly from google


+1 on this. Below is a link for one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Carbon-Diox...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5887030084


----------

